# My Non-MAC Collection (Pic heavy ๏̯͡๏)



## BenefitAddict (Jun 13, 2009)

GO TO GALLERY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



ImageShack - Gallery

*Images 1&2*
My trunk! It has Lisa Frank's Star girl.

*Image 3*
Top-Pure Ice in Wild Thing; Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Xtreme Wear in Black Out; Wet'n'Wild Rock Solid Nail Laquer in Sparkling Diamonds; NYC in Taxi Yellow Creme
Middle-CoverGirl Boundless Color in Candy Corn, Amethyst Mist and Pink Twinkle; no-name Markwins colorworkshop stuff (I'll call it Shimmershell.)
Bottom-NYC Nail Glossies in 241 and 223 (I'll call them Swimming Pool and Chili.)

*Image 4*
Brushes, Lisa Frank Bodyart, Maybelline eyeshadow set. Inside.

*Image 5*
Inside.

*Image 6*
Brushes.

*Image 7*
Bodyart.

*Image 8*
Eye stuff. Maybelline Expert Wear Eyeshadow Trios in Chocolate Mousse; Rimmel Eyekhol; Urban Decay Big Fatty; something by Lancome; and Urban Decay ABC Gum (My fave!)

*Image 9*
Face stuff. NYC Loose Face Powder and Maybelline Dream Mousse Blush in Whipped Strawberries.

*Image 10*
Lip stuff. No-name black lipstick; WetnWild Frost Lipstick; No-name pink lipstick; Rimmel Shock Gloss in Intense; Jumbo Lip Smacker in Watermelon; Cover Girl Lipslicks in Bronze Goddess; Wet'n'Wild Jumbo Juicy Boyz n Berries; Lipsmackers Martianmellow and Musthave Mint.


----------



## pink_lily82 (Jun 13, 2009)

Cute trunk!


----------



## nunu (Jun 13, 2009)

Lovely stash!


----------

